# ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?



## Anglersuchti (1. November 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt im Board gründlich über Multirollen informiert. Jetzt bin ich zum Schluss gekommen dass mich die ABU Rollen am meisten ansprechen. Die Rolle sollte robust und verlässlich sein. Auch sollte sie nicht dauernt  Probleme machen und einfach zu handhaben sein. Ich verwende Köder von  50g bis 80g zum Jerken. Bitte nennt mir die Modelle mit denen ihr jerkt  und die den oben gestellten Anforderungen entsprechen. Ich hörte z.B. von der Ambassadeur Black Max, Ambassadeur Pro Max oder der Ambassaduer Revo STX. Was sagt ihr zu diesen Rollen und welche (nicht nur dieser) ABU Rollen empfiehlt ihr mir?
MfG, euer Anglersuchti

P.S. Ja, ein Teil des Textes habe ich schon in einem anderem Thema genannt, allerdings halte ich es für eine gute Idee eine neues Thema zu machen um bereits im Titel merklich zu machen dass es sich nur um ABU Rollen handelt, für die ich mich interessiere.


----------



## Stefan660 (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Also ich würde dir eine Revo SX oder STX empfehlen für das Wurfgewicht. Bei höheren Gewichten eher eine Revo Toro oder eine Runde-Rolle wie die 5601 C4 JB.
Ich habe die STX und die SX-HS und die 5601 C4 im Einsatz.

Kommt natürlich auch alles auf deinen Geldbeutel an :q. Den Fischen ist es egal. Aber die Pro / Blue / Black Max Serie würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da zahlst du am Ende doppelt weil sie nicht so lange halten bei dem Wurfgewicht das du angibst.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Anglersuchti (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Welche Größe der Revo STX sollte ich für das angegebene Wurfgewicht verwenden? Bei der 5601 C4 JB kann ich nun die 5601 C4 finden. Von  JB steht nichts! Warum? Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## bafoangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Die einzige ;+


----------



## Tisie (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Hi,



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Ich verwende Köder von  50g bis 80g zum Jerken.


ich fische das gleiche Köderspektrum mit einer Revo Inshore und das klappt wunderbar. Die wirft auch deutlich leichtere Köder (z.B. Arnauds, Softjerks, usw.) sehr entspannt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## bafoangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-Garcia-Ambas...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item5194931f5a

http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-5601-C4-LH-1...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item4ce60abfe3


----------



## Anglersuchti (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Danke für die Antworten. Irgendwie sagen mir diese Zylinderförmigen Rollen wie die von bafoangler nicht zu. Ich bevoarzuge Rollen des Typs " Revo Inshore" wie sie Tisie anspricht.


----------



## Anglersuchti (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Könnte mir bitte jemand die den Link der Hompage von "Fox Ranch" schicken. Ich kann ihn nicht finden. Welche Schnur empfiehlt ihr mir? Ich suche eine grüne geflochtene Schnur.
Spiderwire Stealt oder Spiderwire Ultracast
Ist 0.12mm ok?


----------



## bafoangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

... du hattest doch nach der ABU 5601 C4 und der 5601 JB gefragt....

Sind halt "Round profile" Rollen, nicht wie die Revo's "Low profile".


Die Spiderwire Ultracast ist ne prima Schnur. Nimm sie aber bissl stärker.
Zum Jerken mit 80g Ködern ist eine Tragkraft von 15-20kg meiner Meinung nach nicht übertrieben.


----------



## Anglersuchti (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Ist die Ultracast wirklich rund geflochten? Die 0,14er ist ok, oder? Denn die Hechte in dem See an dem ich angle sind wirklich vorsichtig.


----------



## Anglersuchti (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Noch eine Sache. Ich bin von der Rute trotzdem noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Könntet ihr mir eine 2 geteilte Jerkrute empfehlen die  für Köder von 50-80 gut geht? Sie sollte nicht zu teuer sein und beide Teile sollten ca. gleich lang sein um ein kurzes Transportmaß zu erziehlen.


----------



## Stefan660 (1. November 2010)

*AW: ABU Multirolle zum Jerken. Aber welche?*

Ich habe eine Rozemeijer Power Stick 1,95m mit 25-100g WG, klasse teit und nur 1m Transportlänge. Kostet im Netz um die 100€.
Aber ich denke auch die Power Stick Rute ist nicht schlecht von Rozemeijer und auch zweiteilig.

Nimm keine Spiderwire Schnur, hatte nur Tüddels damit. Besser PowerPro oder Stroft GTP. Und bei Ködergewichten 50-80g mindestens 0,21mm Durchmesser, sonst ist bei jeder Perrücke der Köder weg. Und das kommt am Anfang schon mal vor.


----------

